# Portland Oregon - After Iron Ranch Ride, Saturday Evening September 15th - Lucky Lab



## BWbiker (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought I better start a new post to give this proper attention.
Our friends from Canada and Spokane have requested we have a ride Saturday September 15th
starting at the Lucky Lab, 7 PM. 
Anyone interested in joining please chime in. Derek and I have both expressed we will be there. 
You don't have to ride - they have plenty of pizza, other good food, beer and non alcoholic 
drinks. The address is:1945 Northwest Quimby Street, Portland, OR (503) 517-4352.
Brad


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Brad, there will be three of us from Spokane attending. Is there any place close we can park a travel trailer that would be fairly safe?


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 23, 2012)

*Parking*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Thanks Brad, there will be three of us from Spokane attending. Is there any place close we can park a travel trailer that would be fairly safe?



There is good street parking (where I usually park) as well as two lots to either side of the Lab. One is small, and has a few covered spots, the other more open. I would call the Lab and ask. Derek may have some input, it's his hood. 
Brad


----------



## fatbike (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Brad. Great Information for all who may want to join us in Portland after Schurman Iron Ranch swapmeet. This is sounding super fun! I'm sure everyone will completely exausted after this event.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 25, 2012)

im in........ eh!!!  we could show off our "new" bikes, parts, BS and pork on pizza


----------



## fatbike (Aug 25, 2012)

I like that idea. I'm in....     i'm sure all of us when were at the swap will touch bases at somepoint and figure out a good time to meet. i wouls imagine it wouldnt be any later than 3pm. Now for some reason the day of the swap meet it always rains and pretty good. who knows if we will have an actual ride but there is plenty of parking in the back lot of the brewery. Plus their is some bicycle parking inside the pub which is nice. Cant wait until the swap. see you all there!


----------



## Boris (Aug 25, 2012)

Gee, I don't know if I'll be able to make the ride, but I'll certainly be more than happy to watch everyone's stuff for them while they're away. Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 25, 2012)

*Ride*

I see that that EL PREDIDENTE of the SKIDKINGS VBC AND some of the other SKIDKINGS are going eo be at the swap and later to be on the ride........


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 26, 2012)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I see that that EL PREDIDENTE of the SKIDKINGS VBC AND some of the other SKIDKINGS are going eo be at the swap and later to be on the ride........



 Cool. We need to keep in mind it's getting dark earlier, if we really are going to ride it needs to start by late afternoon. We can kick it around at the ranch.


----------



## brownster69 (Aug 28, 2012)

*ride after ranch*

i am another skidking from tacoma washington will also be up for the ride and i like the 7pm time since we will have to pack up our parts and drive into portland and get a motel first since we will have to stay the night again.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

*Got Headlights? 7 PM on Septmeber 15th means a 21 minute ride without them!*



brownster69 said:


> i am another skidking from tacoma washington will also be up for the ride and i like the 7pm time since we will have to pack up our parts and drive into portland and get a motel first since we will have to stay the night again.



At that hour we won't have much time to ride. Dusk on September 15th 2012 in Portland falls at 7:21 PM. 
The PDX cops ain't going for no fat tire biker mob without headlights!
I'd try to pack up and be out of the ranch by 3 PM at the latest.


----------



## brownster69 (Aug 29, 2012)

*ride*

i will have to bail on the ride if we are only riding till dusk i am not afraid of the dark but for us guys traveling that far that is a long way to go and get a motel for a short ride but thanks for the info ahead of time our club is used rides day and night and up to 6-8 hour rides.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Aug 29, 2012)

We have a VBC from VBC we are called The Vancouver Wheelmen ( and no we dont ride penny farthings ) We Canadians are willing to ride well into the night, Every year we roll around PDX with the Beligerantes until we hear the birds singing.
Bring a blinky light and we have never had problems with the Fuzz. We will be riding at least ten deep and since a  couple of us are on the Whizzer ride and then we all need to tune a roller to ride that night, check in to motel and so on a later start is needed for us. We can meet at the Lab as soon as we can and do a ride after dark. So anybody else on the night shift we can work it out at the swap.
Look for the Canadian flag on a hockey stick. Lets go for a ride eh!


----------



## brownster69 (Aug 29, 2012)

*late ride*

sounds good i think our club will ride with you guys ....


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2012)

sounds good too me.   .


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 29, 2012)

cruiserbikekid said:


> we have a vbc from vbc we are called the vancouver wheelmen ( and no we dont ride penny farthings ) we canadians are willing to ride well into the night, every year we roll around pdx with the beligerantes until we hear the birds singing.
> Bring a blinky light and we have never had problems with the fuzz. We will be riding at least ten deep and since a  couple of us are on the whizzer ride and then we all need to tune a roller to ride that night, check in to motel and so on a later start is needed for us. We can meet at the lab as soon as we can and do a ride after dark. So anybody else on the night shift we can work it out at the swap.
> Look for the canadian flag on a hockey stick. Lets go for a ride eh!




skidkings will ride ! I'm not afraid of the dark ! Can't wait ...should be a blast !


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 29, 2012)

Just stick on a light and we're good to go! With Portland being such a bike town I am sure the streets are well lit and the bike routes abundant! If we get stopped by the copcycles we'll just get one of us Canucks to do the "Parlez-vous Francais" thing and claim ignorance!

Max


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 29, 2012)

*How about if we match faces to...*

our Cabe monikers? I would love to know who is who related to my dealings on the Cabe.

Maxglide aka Wayne


----------



## brownster69 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ride*

Hope you canadians can hold up to your drinking reputations us skidkings can go all night....


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Aug 29, 2012)

That sounds like a challange, and I except for my club and country


----------



## brownster69 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ride*

Sounds good you guys can cover the first 10 rounds......................


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like this could be painful.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 29, 2012)

Killer! There are plenty of places to ride at night. This will be interesting to see and experience. Can't wait! Mark, i think you will out drink everyone including the Canadians with "coffee" right under the table.


----------



## vancruiser (Aug 30, 2012)

I've ridden around PDX at night gobloads of times without issue.  We get up to way worse back home!!  A light is a good thing but not strictly required from a "getting busted" standpoint.  Stoked to be there!!

[video=vimeo;45838334]https://vimeo.com/45838334[/video]

Oh and we promise to leave at least a few bikes behind for the rest of ya... oh wait... no we don't...


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 30, 2012)

*After dark.....*



vancruiser said:


> I've ridden around PDX at night gobloads of times without issue.  We get up to way worse back home!!  A light is a good thing but not strictly required from a "getting busted" standpoint.  Stoked to be there!!
> 
> [video=vimeo;45838334]https://vimeo.com/45838334[/video]
> 
> Oh and we promise to leave at least a few bikes behind for the rest of ya... oh wait... no we don't...



 Sounds good to me, I wanted to put the idea out there to bring lights. If you don't want to no problems 'ay!


----------



## fatbike (Aug 30, 2012)

*Here is a good place to stay if your inclined to stay a night after lucky lab ride*

A groovy hotel just 3 short blocks from Lucky Lab. It has a nice parking area and your close to everything. Here is the web site. 

http://www.northrupstation.com/




Typically Portland is pretty cool with the cycling scene but in the last week their has been thing about busting/ ticketing cyclist for illegal riding, no lights, stop signs ect. Portland has decided to make a point in having bicycling stings. Lame.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 30, 2012)

*PDX Cycling scene...*



fatbike said:


> A groovy hotel just 3 short blocks from Lucky Lab. It has a nice parking area and your close to everything. Here is the web site.
> 
> http://www.northrupstation.com/
> 
> ...



 Just made the evening news tonights lead story. Must be a slow week for news!


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2012)

More than anything, I think it's about being seen at night, so you don't get killed or that someone might have to live with the fact that they killed someone who wasn't being very smart.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Aug 30, 2012)

No problem there. I'm wicked smart


----------



## Vintage Velo (Sep 3, 2012)

*Party at the Ranch*

Fresh Breakfast in the morn for any of you canucks who bring me a canadian bicycle girl for the weekend!! Newly single and love the accent eh. Skidking Mike AKA VintageVelo


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 3, 2012)

Vintage Velo said:


> Fresh Breakfast in the morn for any of you canucks who bring me a canadian bicycle girl for the weekend!! Newly single and love the accent eh. Skidking Mike AKA VintageVelo




I'll bring my bike mechanic, I think she's single. I hope you will have good maple syrup for my pancakes . I have high standards, eh.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 4, 2012)

*mechanic*



cruiserbikekid said:


> I'll bring my bike mechanic, I think she's single. I hope you will have good maple syrup for my pancakes . I have high standards, eh.




I like her work apron.....I'm sure some syrup can be supplied.....


----------



## brownster69 (Sep 4, 2012)

*mechanic*

mike, how many times do i have to tell you to stop taking pictures of my wife .........................


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 4, 2012)

So do you have to be Canadian or just live in Canada to get a mechanic like that because I could move and bring all my bikes.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Sep 4, 2012)

*The girls*

Don't worry about the syrup. I'll have that and more. Just bring the girls eh!  Mike


----------



## Boris (Sep 4, 2012)

Great! A bunch of sex-starved Canadian lumberjacks descending on quaint little old Portland. Mothers, hide your daughters (and syrup)!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 4, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Great! A bunch of sex-starved Canadian lumberjacks descending on quaint little old Portland. Mothers, hide your daughters (and syrup)!




At least there is plenty of work in Portland for lady's with that attire.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 5, 2012)

Id love to bring more ladies down for you guys but that would leave less room to bring bikes back.
Besides why would I bring sand to the beach? I was hoping for some good old yankee hospitality to your upstairs neighbors. Maybe we can roll by Sassey's for a quick one and say hi to the girls there Im in into supporting the local economy.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 5, 2012)

There are plenty of bicycle ladies in Portland, one of the many things I love about it here. Everyday numerous gorgeous women riding bikes through out the city, just a way of life here. You can leave the women back home but just bring the one for Mike, sounds like he needs her. Ha! Sassy's, thats on the other side of town, east side. And way to many brew pubs bars on the way to get lost at. How about Magic Gardens? China town.


Another thing, there is plenty of parking for traliers etc behind Lucky Lab Brewery. make sure you go to the right one, there is 4 of them in Portland. You want 1945 NW Quimby St. Portland.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Sep 6, 2012)

*Breakfast*

Well Ya Know Derek, A Portland Bicycle Lady would get You breakfast Also!! Just lookin for good company. Looking forward to seeing all you guys! Mike


----------



## fatbike (Sep 6, 2012)

True! Us Portlanders will be welcoming your arrival, ladys and breakfast.


----------



## Boris (Sep 11, 2012)

*I hope that you're sitting down, because....*

the weather forecast for Saturday is 78 degrees and SUNNY!!!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 12, 2012)

That is amazing for Iron Ranch. It always rains and is cold at some point by Saturday morning. At last it is going to be nice for once.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 12, 2012)

Im really looking forward to the weekend.  Looks like us Canucks will have record attendance this year. And our dollar is strong so bring out some beauties for us to buy so we can ride them on saturday night!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 13, 2012)

*Ranch*

WA HOOOOO! Looks like its going to be a blast! I will be there on Friday afternoon.....Anybody know if there will be any food services there this year?


----------



## vancruiser (Sep 13, 2012)

Car is packed, ready to rock!  And SERIOUSLY digging the exchange rate, first time I got the receipt from the nice lady at the bank and the CDN$ in was less than the US$ out!!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 14, 2012)

This should really be good time. You Canadians are hyped! I will be there this afternoon"Derek". Look for a tent with Colson stuff! And also a really tall dude with a big personality and presence named Ted Lusher, you cannot miss him, he will have some interesting stuff that you're looking for and more. Hopefully... You bought parts off him before like "NOS" Person Majestics tear drop pedals "it was still in its original wrapper".


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2012)

Swap meet!!!!!!!!!!  Cant wait.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 15, 2012)

*Great turnout and weather!  Had a wonderful time cruising around the property, seeing tons of great stuff, taking pictures, shooting video and chatting with all the good folks who come out to this meet.  Brought one bike and came home with a different one, a nice "upgrade", pics of my new score and other randoms coming soon....motorcycle chums represent
Nice to see Mark (did you get the Racycle!?!), Brad, Darek, Phil, Dave, Mike and others, awesome meet!*


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2012)

Couldn't agree more Bud! Great turn out. Had a great time just browsing this year, Picked up a little, sold a little, but the best part was meeting and talking with the CABE members from out of town and spending some time with the old farts I see every year. I enjoyed talking to everyone, but felt like there were too many conversations left unfinished. It seemed like so many of the bikes, parts and pieces went to all the right people. This made me very happy. A GREAT couple of days for me!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2012)

i tried bud.. but the price was not agreable to me so i live another day for something new.    it would be nice but thats the way it goes. i got one anyhow


----------



## bud poe (Sep 15, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> i tried bud.. but the price was not agreable to me so i live another day for something new.    it would be nice but thats the way it goes. i got one anyhow




Oh well, it will be out there, heck it might make it's way back to you!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

bud you should have went to the lucky lab.. it was great.  the canadian's where lots of fun!


----------



## bud poe (Sep 16, 2012)

*Don't drink and scared of Canadians, here's some artsy fartsy pics from the meet though....*


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 17, 2012)

nice shots bud! like the hd photo. wish it was mine


----------

